# mcrypt debian 5



## sipoh (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

vorweg: ich bin Neuling, was das Konfigurieren von VServern angeht.

Nun ist es so:

Ich habe einen VServer und versuche nun über die Admin-Oberfläche (Plesk V 9.2) eine PHP-Erweiterung (mcrypt) zu installieren.

Als Betriebssystem läuft Debian 5 Lenny 10 mit der Architektur i686, PHP 5.2.6

Ich habe mir die entsprechende *.deb - Datei besorgt (http://packages.debian.org/lenny/i386/php5-mcrypt/download) und diese dann im Admin-Tool von Plesk versucht, hochzuladen. Ich bekomme aber diese Fehlermeldung: "Fehler: Die hochgeladene Datei ist kein unterstütztes Modulpaket."

Kann mir grundsätzlich oder genau jemand helfen?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. Mai 2011)

Hi,

wie es mit Plesk geht kann ich dir nicht sagen, ich hab das noch nie verwendet. Bin da eher ein Freund der Konsole 

Per SSH auf den Server:

```
sudo apt-get install php5-mcrypt && /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

Gruß
BK


----------

